# Different color lids on bug cages,do they mean anything?



## Tiffany (Sep 24, 2013)

I've noticed when collecting and storing bugs for the bugoff that the lids to their cages are different colors, do the colors signify anything?


----------



## katie. (Sep 24, 2013)

This is a good question! I'd also like to know!


----------



## Jordandelion (Sep 24, 2013)

I think they signify either bell worth or rarity.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 24, 2013)

The definitions of them changes with the game, but in NL it goes like this..

Any bug that was introduced in AC:CF has a purple lid,
Any bug that was introduced in AC:NL has a blue lid,
Any bug that sells for low prices (80-200 bells) have a green lid,
Any bug that sells for medium prices (200-799 bells) have a yellow lid,
And any bug that sells for higher prices (800+ bells) have a pink lid.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Silversea (Sep 24, 2013)

I believe I was the first person to discover the bell price with the lids in the gamecube games. I put it on the wikia and its spread ever since!

I'm pretty sure yellow lid was 250-799.


----------

